# PCT for Metha-Drol Extreme?



## 200+ (Feb 12, 2012)

So I got my Metha-Drol Extreme.  Here's my question: 
What do I really need for PCT on this stuff?  
I have read enough info all over the net to give me a migraine, but no concrete info as to what I should be doing.  I want to run this the proper way.  I have not run a "cycle" other than a couple 1-Andro runs, so I am a newbie to any kind of serious PCT.  I am tired of opinions, and I really want some hard facts from people really experienced in this type of PH.  I am 34 and have been in and out of the gym since puberty (although out more than I wish!) so I know how to train and my diet is damn close to spot on.  I guess what I am getting at is: do I need a pharm grade deal like a SERM or what ever else you guys use for this OTC PH cycle?  I am planning on running all the advanced cycle stuff and ProLesis stuff recommended on IML site.  I understand that Prince has to tip toe around some of this stuff, so maybe someone else can tell me if I need a SERM or something else.  Like I stated before, I have not done a cycle that required non-OTC PCT before so I am still learning and highly respect all you guys that have done it for some time.  I just get sick of all the opinions backed by nothing more than what someones buddy says.  I really appreciate the help.  If I need to start with something like Halo first, I can go that route, or I can go ahead and order some more PCT stuff to do this right, is MDE really that strong to need more than all the stuff I already plan on running?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 12, 2012)

If it shuts you down you need a non placebo PCT


----------



## hawkcmc (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you planning on running test or is this an oral only cycle. I highly recommend an injectible testosterone with cycles. You would probably get better gains from running the test alone than you would doing this oral only cycle. In any case standard pct would apply consisting of 100/100/75/50 clomid and 25/25/12.5/12.5 aromasin.


----------



## 200+ (Feb 12, 2012)

hawkcmc said:


> Are you planning on running test or is this an oral only cycle. I highly recommend an injectible testosterone with cycles. You would probably get better gains from running the test alone than you would doing this oral only cycle. In any case standard pct would apply consisting of 100/100/75/50 clomid and 25/25/12.5/12.5 aromasin.



No test, oral only.


----------



## 200+ (Feb 12, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> If it shuts you down you need a non placebo PCT



So are you saying all the Advanced Cycle Support, E-Control, Ultra-Male, etc. are not effective?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 12, 2012)

200+ said:


> So are you saying all the Advanced Cycle Support, E-Control, Ultra-Male, etc. are not effective?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

When I used it, I didn't do a PCT, and I was fine. Some people are hit hard though. So, better safe than sorry. Grab yourself some Clomid.


----------



## 200+ (Feb 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> When I used it, I didn't do a PCT, and I was fine. Some people are hit hard though. So, better safe than sorry. Grab yourself some Clomid.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## 200+ (Feb 12, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


>



I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## 200+ (Feb 12, 2012)

Who has run a cycle of Metha-Drol?


----------



## bigdawg123 (Feb 29, 2012)

im planning on taking a cycle of metha drol whitin the next week and im going to be taking advanced cycle support rx with it, it this a good combination


----------



## Mkpaint (Mar 1, 2012)

I ran methadrol just finished last Saturday gained 16lbs strength went up 10-15% It made me feel sluggish and tired but gave me incredible muscle pumps in gym. Now that I've been off it for a few days I'm feeling much more energetic and in a better mood. Kid(18) told me I was a dick while taking it. I knew I was a bit short tempered. I'm taking ultra male, anabolic matrix and e control now. Still eating plenty hopefully I can keep most of the gains I really don't think it will be a problem since I haven't exceeded my natural capacity.


----------

